# Joshua Tree National Park



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

We're planning to stop for a week somewhere close to Joshua Tree National Park in a few weeks.

We will be approaching the park from the San Diego area - cg yet to be determined - and then leaving Joshua and going to the Grand Canyon, yes, some of our days are long drives, that's OK!

So anyone been there, stayed there, any suggestions?

Thanks so much, Ali

....currently in the absolutely gorgeous and amazing Big Bend National Park.


----------



## shelty (Jun 26, 2008)

Coincidentally we just left Joshua Tree NP today, but without the OB in tow. Saw RV's in the park and others on paved "pull-off" sites in one of the park campgrounds. Looked like fun if you don't mind dry camping for a few days. Since we weren't camping, I didn't really pay attention to the variety of sites or the size/variety of RV's. Great time to visit. Today it went to a high of @70˚, nice breeze, and wasn't crowded at all. It's one nice park! We entered the park from the western entrance. The town was called "Joshua Tree." If I recall there were CG's there too. We found that end of the park more enjoyable. We exited through the "Cottenwood" exit. Hope this helps some. Have fun!!!


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

Thanks Shelty, I'll look for cg in Joshua Tree - we've been trying to stay at places for a week at a time, easier for school and work, so, although we do dry camp for the odd day or two here and there, if there is a water & electric at least nearby, it's easier for us to go for that.

Thanks!

Ali


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Two years ago this month we spent three nights at the Twentynine Palms Resort in Twentynine Palms, just minutes away from the northern entrance to Joshua Tree National Park. Nothing special, but it served our purposes find.

A number of years ago I camped inside the park, which I believe are all dry camping but a couple offer communal water.

But if you're into dry camping here's the link to all the campsites inside the park.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Hey Brits on tour,
We visited our son Frank a few years ago (he lived in Prescott, and Chino Valley) we visited SO MANY things around the GC area. BUT a few that stand out in my mind are Jerome and the King's Gold Mine, the "city" of Jerome is cool in itself, a VERY COOL kaliedescope shop, a jail that slid intact, with inmates and guards in it, a few hundred feet down the hillside! where they left it and continued to use it!! My favorite in Jerome however was the King's Gold Mine. The owner was working on reopenng the mine while we were there, BUT what we enjoyed there were the unique old vehicles he has, MOST of which are the last ones left, or only a few were ever made, many of them start and run!! Anyway we thought it was cool, it may not be your thing. We found it only because our DIL knew about it! I'll PM you with directions if you want. Also DO NOT take the OB to Jerome!! the roads are NOT made for it! AZ 89 I think is the road that is very twisty! 59 switchbacks in 4 miles or something!! It is posted, but not as big a sign as I think it should have!! Another cool place is in the complete opposite direction is the Grand Canyon Caverns (you'll find brochures on this one) it's actually miles away from the GC, but VERY COOL! you ride an elevator 250 feet into the ground and tour a series of huge underground caverns, with rock formations, etc. even a.... I'll put in their description!


> Near the natural entrance we found enough skeletal remains of a Glossotherium Harlani, an extinct giant ground sloth. This animal lived and died during the Age of Mammals, when the Woolly Mammoth and the Saber-Tooth Tiger walked the earth. They've all been extinct for at least 11,000 years. There was enough of the skeleton found to determine height and weight of the model that stands near the area where the skeletal remains were found. "Gertie" as we call her, stands 15 feet, 4 inches and would have weighed at least 2,000 pounds. Her living relatives are the anteater, the modern-day tree sloth and the armadillo!


 I would also highly recommend the Hoover Damn!! and a zillion other places! Take a look at my FB photo albums!
TTFN
Ember


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

We visited Joshua Tree NP back a few years ago when we lived in NorCal and made a point to check out some of the CG's. We found Jumbo Rocks to be the most interesting and scenic, but it is dry camping only. Plus, anything larger than a pop-up or small TT would be impossible. If you need hook-ups, Black Rock and Cottonwood are you only choice.

Bob


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

ember said:


> My favorite in Jerome however was the King's Gold Mine. The owner was working on reopenng the mine while we were there, BUT what we enjoyed there were the unique old vehicles he has, MOST of which are the last ones left, or only a few were ever made, many of them start and run!! Anyway we thought it was cool, it may not be your thing. We found it only because our DIL knew about it! I'll PM you with directions if you want. Also DO NOT take the OB to Jerome!! the roads are NOT made for it! AZ 89 I think is the road that is very twisty! 59 switchbacks in 4 miles or something!! It is posted, but not as big a sign as I think it should have!!


Color me stupid.

I also love Jerome! A few years ago we stayed at the hospital that was converted into a unique hotel that also had a phenomenal restaurant. And then in 2008 we came through Jerome with our OB on a return trip from Moab, Utah. Yup, drove right through the town and all the tightuphill switchbacks with the rig you see in my signature, below. We didn't have a problem but it did make for an interesting trip!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

raynardo said:


> My favorite in Jerome however was the King's Gold Mine. The owner was working on reopenng the mine while we were there, BUT what we enjoyed there were the unique old vehicles he has, MOST of which are the last ones left, or only a few were ever made, many of them start and run!! Anyway we thought it was cool, it may not be your thing. We found it only because our DIL knew about it! I'll PM you with directions if you want. Also DO NOT take the OB to Jerome!! the roads are NOT made for it! AZ 89 I think is the road that is very twisty! 59 switchbacks in 4 miles or something!! It is posted, but not as big a sign as I think it should have!!


Color me stupid.

I also love Jerome! A few years ago we stayed at the hospital that was converted into a unique hotel that also had a phenomenal restaurant. And then in 2008 we came through Jerome with our OB on a return trip from Moab, Utah. Yup, drove right through the town and all the tightuphill switchbacks with the rig you see in my signature, below. We didn't have a problem but it did make for an interesting trip!
[/quote]

In our 3 week stay with our son we took that road at least 10 times, and each got easier, BUT the first one was a doozy we were coming from the other way so me on the passenger side was looking over the bank and YIKES!! I love the one spot where you can see the "remains" of a number of vehicles at the bottom!! Even towing the OB I'd say Jerome was worth it!! You are the first person I've "talked" to who knows the town.


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

I'm thinking that I'd like to AVOID the switchbacks with the Outback, LOL, so thanks for the heads-up. I'll look up the town, maybe something the kids and I could do while Dave's working - although I'm not a big fan of narrow roads with drop-offs - how slow could I go??!

We get a slight Passport America discount for a couple of nights at 29 Palms so maybe that'll be the one we go for then.

Thanks for the insights, Ali


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

BritsOnTour said:


> I'm thinking that I'd like to AVOID the switchbacks with the Outback, LOL, so thanks for the heads-up. I'll look up the town, maybe something the kids and I could do while Dave's working - although I'm not a big fan of narrow roads with drop-offs - how slow could I go??!
> 
> We get a slight Passport America discount for a couple of nights at 29 Palms so maybe that'll be the one we go for then.
> 
> Thanks for the insights, Ali


The speed limit for most of it is 25. So you can do it!!


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Any hints for Big Bend? We'll be there in about 3 weeks. At this point, we are planning to stay at Stillwater Ranch....


----------

